# Macau visit before ?



## murphymyf (May 20, 2006)

http://www.pbasehk.com/murphymyf/murphymyf55 




hello try to visit Macau pls comments


----------



## zurkgirl (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 23, 2006)

like the interface.. cool website & pictures.


----------

